# Is it possible to keep feet dry?



## DWiggy (24 Jul 2015)

I have tried numerous methods of keeping my feet dry on the rainy commute's to work but nothing has completely worked, usually leaving me with soggy feet and smelly shoes.

Things I have tried (so far) and the results:


BBB Over shoes / Planet x over shoes - Both really good but they do end up leaking between the leg down into the shoe. (My biggest problem in heavy rain)
A bit of cling film over the top of shoe and ankle but under the overshoe.
Front full length guards - Big improvement eliminating most of the spray.

Even with these I still get soggy feet, the biggest problem seems to be when it pours down the water runs down my legs bypassing the overshoe straight into my shoes (yes they are done up tight)


Any solutions/suggestions would be very welcome


----------



## Citius (24 Jul 2015)

Ther are no suggestions worth taking seriously. If the roads are wet, your feet will get wet. The best overshoes will do is keep your feet warm, and keep your shoes relatively clean.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

Waterproof boots and/or waterproof socks will help. Ultimately nothing I have found keeps you totally dry for hours on end.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2015)

No.


----------



## DWiggy (24 Jul 2015)

...thought so....soggy feet it is then


----------



## DWiggy (24 Jul 2015)

There needs to be an overshoe with a large silicone bead that contacts the skin directly at the ankle, I'm sure this would help a bit but would probably be uncomfortable :/


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2015)

Nothing is ever going to keep you completely dry, though these are pretty good for warmth and protection.


----------



## User6179 (24 Jul 2015)

I was thinking of getting neoprene calf supports and overlap them over the overshoes for this winter .


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

No.

But overshoes are worth wearing.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2015)

Decent sockets and if you're really, really desperate cover you feet in carrier bags before putting your shoes on, but really you need to accept there's no real way of stopping it, only minimising it.

I use Planet X overshoes and for relatively budget jobs have found them to be excellent both thermally and for waterproofness.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2015)

A few years ago I saw guy on a BSO in Chelsea. He had a Lidl carrier bag on each foot, duct taped to his hairy calves. Totally inspired!


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

You can get waterproof socks. Aldi did them last winter. 
Also , shoes with fabric panels and vents soak up and let rain in. Leather shoes that can be dubbined keep your feet dry.


----------



## Citius (24 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> You can get waterproof socks. Aldi did them last winter.
> Also , shoes with fabric panels and vents soak up and let rain in. Leather shoes that can be dubbined keep your feet dry.



The trouble with waterproof socks is that they have a big hole in the top where your foot goes in - same with shoes. Anyway, none of that will keep your feet dry in the rain. Nothing will.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> The trouble with waterproof socks is that they have a big hole in the top where your foot goes in - same with shoes. Anyway, none of that will keep your feet dry in the rain. Nothing will.




It's easier in the winter when you get a good seal with the overshoes and winter trousers. I expect it's harder with bare legs.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> You can get waterproof socks.



TMN


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2015)

I have some SealSkinz socks. Rain just runs down inside my bib longs and enters the top of them via those stupid holes that @Citius mentioned. It doesn't drain out. You just end up with white, crinkly poached feet. It's horrible.....and you squelch when you walk.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I have some SealSkinz socks. Rain just runs down inside my bib longs and enters the top of them via those stupid holes that @Citius mentioned. It doesn't drain out. You just end up with white, crinkly poached feet. It's horrible.....and you squelch when you walk.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

I only wear my waterproof socks in the winter when the rain runs down the outside of my trousers and therefore down the outside of the overshoes.

If I was riding for a long time in the summer rain, I would consider waterproof trousers, so that the rain runs down the outside and shoes without vents.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jul 2015)

Northwave boots and front guard almost do me, except in torrential rain or if a big wave from a car. I have the older version of these http://www.evanscycles.com/products/northwave/extreme-winter-road-gtx-boots-ec068009 in their 4th year. Downside is if water get in, it stays in but at least its warm.

Spring Summer and a bit of Autumn I don't really care, its cold and wet I can't stand


----------



## Citius (24 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> It's easier in the winter when you get a good seal with the overshoes and winter trousers. I expect it's harder with bare legs.



Not really. Capillary effect makes sure that the water still runs down your trousers and into your shoes/socks/overshoes.


----------



## zacklaws (24 Jul 2015)

Chest waders, with a rain cape.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jul 2015)




----------



## Geoff Crowther (24 Jul 2015)

Yes. I managed it on my recent LEJOG tour during the wettest May in yonks. Wore Northwave Celsuis Goretex boots and Berghaus Paclite jacket and overtrousers. Left loose (ie with no clips or owt) the overtrousers covered the top of the boot and, sorry to contradict anyone, I didn't get wet feet. Actually I did, for the first few days, then I bought the above mentioned boots from Evans Cycles in Bristol and posted my shoes and neoprene overboots home, cos they didn't work. Rest of trip, loadsa rain, dry feet.


----------



## CUBE CRD (24 Jul 2015)

Eddy said:


> I was thinking of getting neoprene calf supports and overlap them over the overshoes for this winter .



I've been considering something like this as well.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I have some SealSkinz socks. Rain just runs down inside my bib longs and enters the top of them via those stupid holes that @Citius mentioned. It doesn't drain out. You just end up with white, crinkly poached feet. It's horrible.....and you squelch when you walk.




Get your self fit, fat calves. I don't seem to have the squelchy, wet feet problem.
They seem to work for some and not others.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jul 2015)




----------



## MiK1138 (24 Jul 2015)

Buy a Carbon Bike then you cant ride in the wet. Simples !


----------



## mustang1 (24 Jul 2015)

Buy turbo trainer. 
Put into back of van. 
Get someone to drive the van to your work while you pdeal the turbo trainer. 

If that solution is not practical for you, then no, there is no other way to keep your feet dry.


----------



## Citius (24 Jul 2015)

mustang1 said:


> Buy turbo trainer.
> Put into back of van.
> Get someone to drive the van to your work while you pdeal the turbo trainer.



I think you could be onto something there....


----------



## jowwy (26 Jul 2015)

Never had wet feet in my northwave boots, but then as @ianrauk mentions get fit, get big calves and its not an issue


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Jul 2015)

Are you on flat pedals or cleated? 

If flats them walking shoes are very effective, I use a £20 sports direct era Karrimor pair that have seen me right for a couple of winters of daily commuting & dog walking. I also have, but have barely evwr worn some waterproof lined chino type hiking trousers, they're not boil in the bag but do sound a wee bit crinkly. 

Wirh clippy pedal, you can get winter proof cleated boots but they cost a bit. Then put walking gaiters under your trousers & over the boot tops so the water flows naturally outside at each joint point, as roof tiles work.


----------



## User33236 (26 Jul 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Yes. I managed it on my recent LEJOG tour during the wettest May in yonks. Wore Northwave Celsuis Goretex boots and Berghaus Paclite jacket and overtrousers. Left loose (ie with no clips or owt) the overtrousers covered the top of the boot and, sorry to contradict anyone, I didn't get wet feet. Actually I did, for the first few days, then I bought the above mentioned boots from Evans Cycles in Bristol and posted my shoes and neoprene overboots home, cos they didn't work. Rest of trip, loadsa rain, dry feet.


I use the same boots on my winter commutes. The mistake I made was having my waterproof trousers ever so slightly too short so water ran down the tope of the boots. Some longer trousers on the shopping list for the upcoming winter.


----------



## User33236 (26 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


>


Is this going to turn into another helmet thread?


----------



## palinurus (26 Jul 2015)

A rain cape is fairly good at delaying soaking feet, it keeps your legs fairly dry and stops water draining down your legs into your shoes.


----------



## andrew_s (26 Jul 2015)

Give up - SPD sandals and bare feet.
Skin dries easily, shoes kept at office, socks in saddlebag


----------



## Tom B (8 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> Decent sockets and if you're really, really desperate cover you feet in carrier bags before putting your shoes on, but really you need to accept there's no real way of stopping it, only minimising it.
> 
> I use Planet X overshoes and for relatively budget jobs have found them to be excellent both thermally and for waterproofness.



I have to say I go down the foot, sock, pedal bin liner, sock, shoe route. I dint mind being wet as long as I'm not cold.

I have shimano r109 shoes that are like Swiss cheese!



shouldbeinbed said:


> Are you on flat pedals or cleated?
> 
> If flats them walking shoes are very effective, I use a £20 sports direct era Karrimor pair that have seen me right for a couple of winters of daily commuting & dog walking. I also have, but have barely evwr worn some waterproof lined chino type hiking trousers, they're not boil in the bag but do sound a wee bit crinkly.



Good point if riding with flats I use my altberg peacekeeprrr boots and good qualitywaterproof over trousers with cycle clips!


----------



## ayceejay (8 Aug 2015)

Have a look at these http://www.velotoze.com/


----------



## roryo07 (12 Aug 2015)

Gore-Tex overshoes


----------



## jps71 (11 Sep 2015)

I wear hiking boots with a gortex lining.
They may look ungainly but keep feet warm & dry.
Make sure any trousers over lap the top of the boot though.


----------



## MarkyMark292 (24 Nov 2015)

I used LAKE MTB cycling boots on my hybrid (flat pedals not clipped although I could have with these boots) for many years until they changed the design and with Endura overtrousers and winter merino socks, they kept my feet dry and warm through the coldest and wettest of winters. I happily rode through puddles and had no worries of wet feet.

I have since upgraded to a carbon framed road bike with clip-ins and I am having problems keeping my feet dry even with specialized's waterproof boots. I think I need to forgo the tights and go back to waterproof trousers over the top (which will be my last experiment with these boots before I sell them on as useless) to see if they stay any dryer as the water is leaking in through the top from my tights. They say this in the description "_Sealed canopy and neoprene collar keep heat in and water out_" which is nonsense as they don't!!!


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Have a look at these http://www.velotoze.com/


You may have something there. At least the seal on the leg will be tighter than a normal overshoe


----------



## bornagainst (26 Nov 2015)

I've found the 'Northwave Celsius GTX Winter MTB Shoes' worth every penny of the £100 or so they cost. Along with mudguards and it really does take awful, awful weather before water gets through....


----------



## FlatCapCyclist (26 Nov 2015)

Waterproof walking shoes, neoprene overshoes, long waterproof trousers over the top (with integral unclippable shoe cover) and I still get wet, grotty socks (from the sweat) - better than cycling in two foot puddles tho' (IMO)


----------



## MarkyMark292 (1 Dec 2015)

MarkyMark292 said:


> I used LAKE MTB cycling boots on my hybrid (flat pedals not clipped although I could have with these boots) for many years until they changed the design and with Endura overtrousers and winter merino socks, they kept my feet dry and warm through the coldest and wettest of winters. I happily rode through puddles and had no worries of wet feet.
> 
> I have since upgraded to a carbon framed road bike with clip-ins and I am having problems keeping my feet dry even with specialized's waterproof boots. I think I need to forgo the tights and go back to waterproof trousers over the top (which will be my last experiment with these boots before I sell them on as useless) to see if they stay any dryer as the water is leaking in through the top from my tights. They say this in the description "_Sealed canopy and neoprene collar keep heat in and water out_" which is nonsense as they don't!!!



I have since cycled with my over trousers using the Specialized road boots and my feet still got wet through. I am picking up SPD pedals and cleats tomorrow so I can use my old Lake boots instead. I have also sent Evans Cycles an email asking them how I go about a refund because the Specialized boots are not fit for purpose and before anyone says it is sweat, it isn't!!!

*I have come to this conclusion after years of different options:*
You have more and better options for proper waterproof boots when you choose from the MTB range. Anything with any kind of vent, fabric or otherwise, is going to let water in. You need a good solid upper (preferably leather or man made equivalent) and no holes in the sole, which you tend not to get with MTB boots.


----------



## MarkyMark292 (2 Dec 2015)

MarkyMark292 said:


> I have since cycled with my over trousers using the Specialized road boots and my feet still got wet through. I am picking up SPD pedals and cleats tomorrow so I can use my old Lake boots instead. I have also sent Evans Cycles an email asking them how I go about a refund because the Specialized boots are not fit for purpose and before anyone says it is sweat, it isn't!!!
> 
> *I have come to this conclusion after years of different options:*
> You have more and better options for proper waterproof boots when you choose from the MTB range. Anything with any kind of vent, fabric or otherwise, is going to let water in. You need a good solid upper (preferably leather or man made equivalent) and no holes in the sole, which you tend not to get with MTB boots.



*Update:*
I sent an email to Evans HQ about my specialized boots and they told me to pop in the shop and speak to them there, which I did. They have now taken my boots from me and are sending them off for testing under the warranty. An employee in the shop said he has a pair and he hasn't had as bad an experience as myself. Mind I forgot to ask him his mileage per ride in persistent rain and cold weather. I shall update when I have an outcome.


----------



## Snucket (3 Oct 2017)

I managed to stay dry while touring in a very wet autumn (I know) with the following setup:
Endura waterproof biblong tights
Waterproof approach shoes
Hiking gators tucked under the tights and over the trainers. 
All the shoe covers I've owned have turned out to be useless since they never seem to have a long enough cuff. 

Bit of a faff putting on/taking off all that stuff just for the commute though.


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2017)

Snucket said:


> I managed to stay dry while touring in a very wet autumn (I know) with the following setup:
> Endura waterproof biblong tights
> Waterproof approach shoes
> Hiking gators tucked under the tights and over the trainers.
> ...


Still a few pairs of waterproof socks left in the Aldi cycling special event.


----------



## Widge (12 Oct 2017)

I have a pair of 'Aldi' waterproof socks too...and they are fine 'for a while' and cheaper than sealskinz....but if I have learned anything in my 50 yrs of living in Devon-water will ALWAYS find a way!


----------



## kingrollo (12 Oct 2017)

You can keep youre feet warm - but not totally dry. Wollie Bollie socks and PX overshoes are a good a cheap combo.
Its best just accept it - rather than throwing £ssss at it.


----------



## MiK1138 (12 Oct 2017)

I have just bought a pair of Endura Road II overshoes and must say they kept my feet not only dry but warm and dry, only complaint is the sole seems a bit slippy which could be dodgy shiny floors.


----------



## petek (12 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> A few years ago I saw guy on a BSO in Chelsea. He had a Lidl carrier bag on each foot, duct taped to his hairy calves. Totally inspired!


Old winter car booter we know swears by a plastic carrier bag between sock and boot.


----------



## jay clock (26 Oct 2017)

I have just got a pair of the Aldi version of Sealskins. Quick test by putting a dry tissue inside one and then immersing it in water. After two hours only tiny bit damp. Will see how sweaty they get. I may wear merino ones underneath


----------

